# Monsters Do Exist......



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Few pics from the trail cam last week, this is the Florida Buck im looking for...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a healthy damn deer.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Deer? I'd say steer!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoss!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

That's a biggun!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nearly symmetrical too, very nice


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How much corn are you feeding him?? Stud!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice. Interesting that his tarsals aren't stained yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Good looking buck, maybe if the rut every kicks off around here you'll see him in the daytime. Good luck..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully you'll get a shot!!!


----------

